# West Branch Carp-In...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Carpers, I'm going to try and make it for 2 out of the 3 days of the West Branch Carp-In. One of the two days I am going to take my boat out and regular fish the lake for anything that bites, and the other day I want to bank fish with the carpers and to try to learn a little bit about these beasts. I hope to be able to fish next to payara, because he seems like an extreme carpmaster. As far as bait goes I haven't a clue, I tried making rrbski's strawberry boilies one time but I don't think they turned out right and I certainly didn't catch anything on them. All the carp that I have caught have some by accident. I've caught them on nightcrawlers, dead minnows, and crayfish. My biggest two Carp have come on crayfish. A 14lber and a 22lber. Here's a pic from when I was young and dumb, I kept this fish instead of releasing it like I should have. This beast came out of Lake Erie in Ashtabula.......TightLines!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Everything you typed was fine all the way up to the Payara part  JEEZE US son, Payara is DA KING's net boy  Now who do you want to fish next to? The one catchin,or the one nettin. The choice is yours...............  THE SHOULD HAVE BEEN CARPKING !!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah dude,i suck when it comes to carpfishing,
really!the king is the guy that you want to fish with.

Tightliner,i fish over at West Branch quite abit,my 
mom lives minutes from it now,if you want to fish
for carp up there,let me know when your free.we
can up there and get on some fish


----------

